# 8.1 Bugs List



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

After using 8.1 for a few days, I have found quite a few bugs (many of which were in 7.3.x). I have seen these on my S2 DT box, so you will have to verify on other platforms. Here is my current list:

- If you have at least 4 shows in a folder, and starting at the first item quick delete all of them quickly. It will skip you down to an empty row. You can then scroll down even farther to other rows that don't exist.

- In Now Playing, if you delete an item and move the cursor while it has the "X" beside it, when the item is deleted, the selection changes again.

- Unable to pause while in guide.

- Unable to use replay button while in guide.

- The play bar is no longer shown when switching tuners (S2 DT) with the live tv button. 

- When in the live guide change the selection to a different channel than the current live tv channel. Press enter and change the date to a different day. Now when you go back into the guide, it goes back to the channel you are currently watching and not the channel you had selected.

- When doing View upcoming episodes for a show, then going back, the wrong show is shown. When it happens, it seems to happen for any program, but it's not clear what triggers it. This is the same bug as in 7.3.x.

- When viewing program information on another TiVo(MRV), the channel is displayed as xx-0 (ex. 13-0). 

- When recording a live event the "Add extra recording time?" screen doesn't let you go back and/or cancel going against the UI guidelines that the rest of the TiVo interface follows.

- "Watch Now" was fixed from 7.3.1 where it didn't change channels to the correct show. But now, it doesn't change channels until after it goes to livetv. Pre-7.3, when selected "Watch Now" it displayed the correct channel immediately when switching to LiveTV mode. 

- When watching a program from the program details screen by hitting select on the "Play" menu item (or just hitting play), then hitting left from watching the program, you still see the "Play" item for a few seconds before its changed to "Resume Playing". 

- When selecting a program to copy from your PC (Tivo Desktop) to your TiVo, the KidZone icon is shown for no reason. 

- When viewing the program details for an item in the ToDo list and going back into the ToDo list, the ToDo list is empty for up to 10 seconds before it is shown.

- If you undelete a suggestion it is treated as a regular recording despite still being shown as a suggestion. The issue with this is regular recordings will get deleted before this suggestion despite the fact that it appears to still be a suggestion. 

- Grid guide, scroll down to a show not on the top row, select to record it, when the recording is scheduled you are brought back to the top of the grid guide and not the the show you selected.

- If you go into your NPL and view a suggestion, when you change the keep until date, you are returned back to the program information screen. When this happens, the suggestion icon should be removed immediately. However, you have to go to the NPL and back into the program information for it to disappear.

- If watching live tv when a recording starts, the channel banner is shown and the previous program is shown in the banner. Then the banner switches to show the new program that is recording. Then it briefly switches back to the old program before it finally shows the recording program.

- When in a large folder and scroll down more than one page, when you view a program's details and then back out, the wrong item is selected. This makes navigation very difficult.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Also, I have seen it reported here that RF pass through no longer works on the S2 DT.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

rainwater said:


> - When viewing program information on another TiVo(MRV), the channel is displayed as xx-0 (ex. 13-0).


Hmmm... that's an interesting one. Could it be S3<->S2 MRV in the works and that labeling is to accommodate for HD OTA station numbers? Probably just wishful thinking on my part....


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

davezatz said:


> Hmmm... that's an interesting one. Could it be S3<->S2 MRV in the works and that labeling is to accommodate for HD OTA station numbers? Probably just wishful thinking on my part....


I think its probably just an issue with the merging of the code base. I believe 8.1 merges the code bases (even though its not out for S3 yet), and this is just some type of display bug.


----------



## sketcher (Mar 3, 2005)

rainwater said:


> Also, I have seen it reported here that RF pass through no longer works on the S2 DT.


I can confirm this. I have this issue.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Here's three I've noticed:

1. Suggestions are no longer being automatically removed in order from oldest to newest. The removal order appears to be random. For example I had 17 suggestions from the past 4 days and when a suggestion had to be removed to make room for a new recording/suggestion, the TiVo removed the newest suggestion first. The next suggestion removed was the 4th newest suggestion. I haven't tested what happens if it needs to remove all the suggestions, but hopefully they will be removed before normal recordings.

2. When the TiVo changed channel to record a program it popped up the normal question asking to change the channel. I didn't respond and the channel changed but the popped up question remained. I selected "OK" (despite the fact that the recording had already started) and it went away.

3. This isn't s new bug in 8.1, but.... If the TiVo is set up to control the cable box via serial cable and it records 2 suggestions on the same channel back to back, it will not revert to the previous channel after the suggestion is recorded.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

davezatz said:


> Hmmm... that's an interesting one. Could it be S3<->S2 MRV in the works and that labeling is to accommodate for HD OTA station numbers? Probably just wishful thinking on my part....


i was thinking the same thing exactly xx-y channels have been set up so that everythigun is ready for the flip to get thrown for the S3.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

rainwater said:


> ...and this is just some type of display bug.


agreed - there should just be a filter so if y in xx-y = 0 then truncate at xx.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Wow, for a release that was meant to fix a bunch of problems, there sure are a number of new problems......

My biggest concern is the time it takes for my NPL to populate. Mine actually seems to have gotten worse with the 8.1 code. Interesting.....


EDIT: The NPL seems better now. Maybe I caught things right after an indexing started or something......


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

If you really caught these on your own, then you should sign up as a beta tester. If you're not asked, I will be surprised.

Your ability to catch some of the more obscure usability issues is notable. I had fun confirming a few myself.

I guess my usage is more general since I think the speed-up and the WPA support are great.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

d_anders said:


> I guess my usage is more general since I think the speed-up and the WPA support are great.


UI bugs drive me crazy. About half of those bugs were posted in the 7.3.1 bugs thread, so I just had to re-check those.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

rainwater said:


> - When in a large folder and scroll down more than one page, when you view a program's details and then back out, the wrong item is selected. This makes navigation very difficult.


To expand on this, what actually happens is the cursor is placed in the correct position on the page, but instead of the correct page being displayed, page 1 is always shown. So if the program is not on page 1, when you back out, page 1 is always the page that is displayed.


----------



## filburt1 (Apr 23, 2005)

If you watch a show while it's still recording, then get to within five minutes of the end (at which point it's finished recording all the way to the end), then go back to the NPL, you should get a choice to delete the show. But you don't.

Really. Freaking. Annoying.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

As reported above and in the Help forum with 8.1 on the S2-DT the signal isn't being passed through when the box is put into standby. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=327274

TiVoJerry has acknowledged the problem -



TiVoJerry said:


> I just wanted to let you know that this has been confirmed for the Series 2 DT model (649 prefix). We did not remove it on purpose and are working on having this fixed for the next software release, but there is currently no ETA to provide. We apologize for the inconvenience this will cause for some of you.


----------



## mtchamp (May 15, 2001)

I'll have to go bug hunting. Everything appears to work great for me. I'm at work right now, so I can't look right now, but will report back later. I want to see for myself what it is that I'm missing.


----------



## Bodshal (Jan 4, 2005)

One of my boxes on this new release fails to boot.

Reboots just as it's about to get to the TiVo Central screen. Sigh. I had just long enough to see the "new service update" message and then bang. 

Chris.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

RoyK said:


> As reported above and in the Help forum with 8.1 on the S2-DT the signal isn't being passed through when the box is put into standby. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=327274
> 
> TiVoJerry has acknowledged the problem -


Since I got my DT I haven't had a reason to ever put the box into Standby since the two tuners work wonderfully 98% of the time. Otherwise I have one 1 hour slot during the week where both tuners are recording shows. I generally just watch something in the NP list if I don't want to watch one of those shows live. The DT has proved to be the cure for those in my house that want to channel surf on the TiVo. When we got the DT, my oldest asked, "will I be able to channel surf?" I rolled my eyes and told him to stay in his room and watch HIS TV if that's what he wanted to do. My plasma and TiVo were for serious TV watching, make a decision and watch something for gods sake.


----------



## DaveLessnau (Nov 10, 2000)

If you permanently delete a recording from the Recently Deleted folder, when it finishes deleting, it returns you to the first page of the Recently Deleted folder instead of the page where you deleted the recording. The selection highlight is the proper number of lines down from the to of the page, but the page is wrong (i.e., if I delete the fourth recording down on the last page of the Recently Deleted folder, I'm returned to the first page with the fourth line down highlighted). This behavior is the same as from previous releases.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

morac said:


> 1. Suggestions are no longer being automatically removed in order from oldest to newest. The removal order appears to be random. For example I had 17 suggestions from the past 4 days and when a suggestion had to be removed to make room for a new recording/suggestion, the TiVo removed the newest suggestion first. The next suggestion removed was the 4th newest suggestion. I haven't tested what happens if it needs to remove all the suggestions, but hopefully they will be removed before normal recordings.


This is how it has always worked! Suggestions are weighted, and the ones that it thinks you are least likely to watch are the first to be deleted.

Dan


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> This is how it has always worked! Suggestions are weighted, and the ones that it thinks you are least likely to watch are the first to be deleted.
> 
> Dan


I've never watched these closely but given a choice I'd rather the TiVo delete the ones with fewer thumbs first, or those it needed to make space. Why delete that 2 hour movie if you only need 30 minutes. Get one of the 30 minute or hour long shows first.


----------



## mportuesi (Nov 11, 2002)

Stormspace said:


> I've never watched these closely but given a choice I'd rather the TiVo delete the ones with fewer thumbs first, or those it needed to make space. Why delete that 2 hour movie if you only need 30 minutes. Get one of the 30 minute or hour long shows first.


Considering these are shows you never asked for in the first place, I wouldn't be too picky about how it decides to delete them.

If you consider the intent of suggestions is to introduce you to new stuff you might like, it makes a lot of sense to delete the things that seem most "uninteresting" the soonest.


----------



## Stu_Bee (Jan 15, 2002)

Since the update my Tivo has:

- Wouldn't let me delete shows. I could choose the delete option, but it wouldn't disappear (not even an "x"). I was able to hit the Tivo button to go back into nowplaying....then it worked again. I think it had something to do with my just having watched a 'streamed' pc->tv show.

- Tivo stopped responding. The background image on nowplaying was still running thru it's animation, but it didn't respond to my Remote, nor built-in buttons (at&tivo model). Had to power cycle.

These are just single data points, so nothing alarming...I've just never experienced the above before, and I've only had the update a few days.


----------



## annenoe (Oct 19, 2003)

All of this is good info...

but is it faster?!?!?!?!?


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

annenoe said:


> All of this is good info...
> 
> but is it faster?!?!?!?!?


For me it's faster - at least initially. But then it just installed yesterday and 7.3.1 was also faster right after a restart and slowed down over a few days to unbearable again so the jury is out as far as I'm concerned.

Roy


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

Yes, it is faster than 7.3.


----------



## Narkul (Nov 7, 2004)

rainwater said:


> - When in a large folder and scroll down more than one page, when you view a program's details and then back out, the wrong item is selected. This makes navigation very difficult.


I noticed this while several pages into my suggestion folder. After viewing the program info for a show I get kicked all the way back to the first suggestion page forcing me to scroll several pages back down to find the next show.

This is by far the worst bug as far as I'm concerned. Navigating my suggestion folder has become such a chore I'm tempted to turn suggestions off. I probably would if I had a free space indicator.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> This is how it has always worked! Suggestions are weighted, and the ones that it thinks you are least likely to watch are the first to be deleted.
> 
> Dan


I'm positive this isn't how it used to work. I used to see the older suggestions deleted first. I would never have a suggestion recorded 30 minutes ago automatically deleted in favor of a suggestion recorded a week ago, especially when they are the same exact program (different time, different episode).


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

morac said:


> I'm positive this isn't how it used to work. I used to see the older suggestions deleted first. I would never have a suggestion recorded 30 minutes ago automatically deleted in favor of a suggestion recorded a week ago, especially when they are the same exact program (different time, different episode).


I'm not sure I've seen your precise scenario happen, but I've seen things like it, and I see no reason why your scenario shouldn't happen. My TiVo keeps some older suggestions and deletes some newer ones, and always has as far as I know. In your scenario, all it needs is for the older episode to have a guest actor it thinks you like better than the one on the newer episode.


----------



## stannc (Apr 20, 2003)

I second the motion on the KidZone bug. I've never selected the KidZone option, yet when I used the Tivo to browse the recordings on my PC that had been transferred from Tivo, they all had the KidZone icon. Even shows that weren't Kid Friendly.


----------



## Roderigo (Mar 12, 2002)

filburt1 said:


> If you watch a show while it's still recording, then get to within five minutes of the end (at which point it's finished recording all the way to the end), then go back to the NPL, you should get a choice to delete the show. But you don't.
> 
> Really. Freaking. Annoying.


While it may be annoying - I don't think this is new to 8.1. I'm pretty sure this is how it's always worked.


----------



## ertyu (Nov 4, 2003)

Annoyed the install rebooted in the middle of recording a season pass.


----------



## CaptainCWA (Nov 22, 2006)

My roommate and I have a Series 2 DT 80 hour Tivo we bought about 2 months ago. Last night when I brought it out of standby was the note about the 8.1 service update...Great! I watched a show (worked fine) and started poking around. Overall I agree it is working a bit faster, but within a short time I hit a pretty good bug:

I was checking over my To Do List and spotted an old online-scheduled program where the Tivo received the request after the show was aired, so it was still "searching" for the show. It will never find it, so I tried to delete it. It came up with a screen asking me to confirm deleting a computer-scheduled program, and when I tried to select that yes, it could delete, the check mark appeared, the select sound effect occurred, and the unit just stopped! It didn't "lock up" because the background animation continued, and when I hit certain remote buttons it "bonged" to tell me it couldn't do that, and the light on the front of the unit flashed as I pushed remote buttons, but I couldn't get out of it! It's as if the unit just didn't know what to do next. I rebooted the unit, when it finished I tried again and the same result happened! So now I can't get rid of it! I'm somewhat afraid to try removing anything else from the To Do list as I don't want to reboot my unit too often.

Has anybody else noticed this, or perhaps willing to try it and see if their Tivo freezes as well? Before I open up a case with Tivo I want to make sure I'm not the only one with this.

I also noticed that under 8.1 the silly "splash screen animation" that happens when the unit reboots now happens immediately at the end of bootup, while for the last software version it went into standby, and the animation ocurred when you woke up the unit.

Both my roommate and I are software engineers, and we're a little disturbed by the apparent lack of adequate testing and quality control by Tivo. There is no excuse for this many major bugs to be noticed so fast after a major update release.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Here's another bug (or change).

I scheduled a season pass online today and never got the 2nd email notification. I went to my TiVo and never got a message on the TiVo saying the season pass/recording was scheduled, yet the new season pass was in my Season Pass Manager and in my To Do list.

I've seen instances where the 2nd email never arrives in the past, but I've never had the scheduling message on the TiVo itself never show up.

So it looks like online scheduling notification (on TiVo and email) are broken.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Oh and another thing. I went to run one of the TiVo apps (Fantasy football) and got the please wait window. My Internet connection is having problems today so I figured it got stuck and hit the TiVo button to go back to the main menu, but nothing happened. I tried the Live TV as well.

It was recording so I figured I'd wait till it finished recording and pulled the plug. About 2 minutes later I heard the sound the TiVo makes when you hit the TiVo button and it went to the main menu.

So the GUI locked up for about 2 minutes.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

CaptainCWA said:


> I also noticed that under 8.1 the silly "splash screen animation" that happens when the unit reboots now happens immediately at the end of bootup, while for the last software version it went into standby, and the animation ocurred when you woke up the unit.


This is normal operation. You apparently use standby. The TiVo remembers whether it was in standby or not. So when it reboots it sets itself to the same mode. If you put the TiVo in standby and then reboot, it will come up in standby. If you reboot withou the TiVo in standby, it will come up and not go into standby.


----------



## mm3ss690 (Oct 16, 2005)

Even though there has been an increase in speed from 7.3 to 8.1, the software has introduced even more annoying problems for me & my Series 2:

1) Every time I change the channel, I can see half of the channel I changed from. That half pixelates for a second at the bottom half of the screen, then it clears up.

2) When I hit the Tivo button, the bottom part of the screen flashes a whitish-gray horizontal bar that's not a normal part of the menu. This only lasts for a split second.

3) When in Tivo suggestions, looking at the detail part of a program (play, resume playing, etc.)--if I decide not to play and go back to the other suggestions, it moves the cursor to somewhere near the top of the list rather than back to the program I just viewed like it normally would.


----------



## Jason378 (Nov 23, 2006)

You have nothing to complain about. Immediately after I got my 8.1 upgrade one my 35 day old Tivo the audio is now sh*t. On one tuner the audio is fine...on the other it's all bleeps bloops, chirps, etc. Soyou have a 50/50 shot of being able to listen to a program and a 50/50 shot that any program you schedule for tivo will actually be able to be listened too. After several calls this week the best I get from Tivo is we don't know what's wrong we'll send you a new one if you give us a $249.00 security deposit until the "broke" tivo shows up. Scary as hell to think that programmers are paid to make code and think it doesn't work on such a basic, funcitonal level.


----------



## filburt1 (Apr 23, 2005)

Roderigo said:



> While it may be annoying - I don't think this is new to 8.1. I'm pretty sure this is how it's always worked.


Even if, by the time you go back to the NPL, the show is done recording? I don't recall it working like that previously.


----------



## Lenonn (May 31, 2004)

The UI is faster again, however, the banner when switching channels is *way* too fast - about half the time (when switching channels, the banner changes immediately even though there may be a few second gap before the change actually occurs).


----------



## TivoAL (Jun 20, 2006)

I have 3 Tivos and none of the TiVo Apps work since getting the 8.1 service update! 

I get 2 messages:

1) An error occured while running the application. h_ttp Failure (Unhandled h_ttp state 503)

2) h_ttp connection error 0x50005.



Anyone else have this problem? I even rebooted the TiVo and the same error occured.

But it is "faster!"


AL


----------



## djlaube (Feb 17, 2004)

I had your first error code a couple of times when trying to go to Live365.. After a couple of reboots and restarts of my desktop thats running the Tivo Desktop, no luck.. I just kept trying and finally it started working! Don't ask me how but finally it did..

The GUI in 8.1 is much faster than 7.3.x in my opinion..


----------



## MMG (Dec 11, 1999)

Narkul said:


> I noticed this while several pages into my suggestion folder. After viewing the program info for a show I get kicked all the way back to the first suggestion page forcing me to scroll several pages back down to find the next show.
> 
> This is by far the worst bug as far as I'm concerned. Navigating my suggestion folder has become such a chore I'm tempted to turn suggestions off. I probably would if I had a free space indicator.


I agree! I hate this bug, it bugs me.


----------



## Wyeast (Dec 5, 2003)

The high speed "skip" feature is partially broken.

That is - when playing/reviewing at speed, used to be you could jump 15 minutes at a time by hitting the replay/skip button. 

Now 15 minutes forward still works, but 15 minutes backwards doesn't. Hitting replay now takes you out of review and into normal play without jumping.


----------



## Dennis Wilkinson (Sep 24, 2001)

Wyeast said:


> Now 15 minutes forward still works, but 15 minutes backwards doesn't. Hitting replay now takes you out of review and into normal play without jumping.


That might be because that isn't how you skip backwards -- you hit the "skip forward" button during rewind, not replay.


----------



## G-Nome (May 20, 2006)

Lenonn said:


> The UI is faster again, however, the banner when switching channels is *way* too fast - about half the time (when switching channels, the banner changes immediately even though there may be a few second gap before the change actually occurs).


I prefer the speed of the banner switch; just wish the tuner/buffer would keep up or not attempt to render skipped channels. With 8.1, when I press the channel up or down twice, the banner changes immediately, but I have to watch a blank screen, followed by a frame of the skipped channel, and finally the current channel catches up.


----------



## Wyeast (Dec 5, 2003)

Dennis Wilkinson said:


> That might be because that isn't how you skip backwards -- you hit the "skip forward" button during rewind, not replay.


*smacks forehead* Worked like a charm. Dunno why I thought it was the other way - guess it'd been so long since I was able to use it with my slow-as-dirt 7.3.x

Disregard my previous post.


----------



## pat4road (Apr 24, 2006)

I don't know which thread to post this question on so please help or direct me to the right thread. Recently I purchased a used Pioneer DVR-810H. The hard drive which came with the unit was bad so I used the Instacake software to create an image on a 160 GB Hard Drive. During guided setup I accidentally selected already activated a Tivo account for this unit and Im noticing two things.

1.	In the System Information screen I see the Model Info: Unknown instead of seeing DVR-810H.
2.	I received 7 days of Tivo Plus service. Two days ago the seven days Tivo Plus ran out and now the System Information is showing "Account status 2: Not Setup, 0 days left" for several days
3.	
Things I tried are:
a.	unplug and plug back in the 810H
b.	reset and go threw guided setup again
c.	clear and delete everything
d. re-imaged the hard drive

I still have the same indications: Model Info: Unknown
TiVo Account Status: 2: Not set up, 0 days left

I shouldn't complain but I continue to get the Tivo Plus service without activating. Any leads to what the problem is?

Thanks


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

I have a real doozy on my series 2. I don't know if this has been mentioned anywhere.

In the system information it says my calls are succesful, but my "program information until" does not go forward...

When it gets to the day that the program information ends, I can't go into "Find Programs at all" It's a blank screen, where to-do, wishlist etc.. should be...

When I go to the phone section to place a daily call, i get an error, not in the call, but I can't even get to that screen!

Also, 30 second skip doesn't work anymore.

I have to reboot the machine. Once rebooted, i can go into find programs, but nothing is scheduled in the to-do list, it all says no programs scheduled.

I then force a call to Tivo, and everything is then fixed.

This has happened twice in a row on the "program information until" date.

-smak-


----------



## Traal (Jul 8, 2002)

This is an old one (since 7.3, I think) but sometimes, button presses on the remote are registered twice. Does anyone else see this?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Traal said:


> This is an old one (since 7.3, I think) but sometimes, button presses on the remote are registered twice. Does anyone else see this?


This bug originally cropped up when 7.1 was released because of a timing change. Basically the fix is to get a new remote since it only affects older remotes.

This can also happen when the batteries are running low in the remote.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

rainwater said:


> - When in a large folder and scroll down more than one page, when you view a program's details and then back out, the wrong item is selected. This makes navigation very difficult.


This is starting to REALLY annoy me. I have some kids shows recorded that each have dozens of episodes, and sometimes my son wants to see a particular episode, and I need to look in the descriptions. This is a major PITA now...

I can not believe this slipped them by...


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

MickeS said:


> This is starting to REALLY annoy me. I have some kids shows recorded that each have dozens of episodes, and sometimes my son wants to see a particular episode, and I need to look in the descriptions. This is a major PITA now...
> 
> I can not believe this slipped them by...


Welcome to the "Windows-ization" of the Tivo code. I think their code is so large and unwieldy now that we will see a sharp increase in the number of bugs that make it into release versions. It's just too hard to test everything, and every attempt at fixing problems seems to create new problems.


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

MickeS said:


> This is starting to REALLY annoy me. I have some kids shows recorded that each have dozens of episodes, and sometimes my son wants to see a particular episode, and I need to look in the descriptions. This is a major PITA now...
> 
> I can not believe this slipped them by...


Too bad the :up: :down: :up: 7 8 code doesn't work anymore.

On my DTV TiVo's you can see the description of each program at the top of the page as you scroll through the list.

I really wish this would return to the current code base. I think Pony said it disappeared due to something with a change in the development environment.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

MickeS said:


> This is starting to REALLY annoy me. I have some kids shows recorded that each have dozens of episodes, and sometimes my son wants to see a particular episode, and I need to look in the descriptions. This is a major PITA now...
> 
> I can not believe this slipped them by...


Once in the show description you can use the channel up/down to move to the next previous show in the list without having to back out to the list.


----------



## MrBillD (Nov 6, 2006)

I too have the RF passthru issue. Too bad because I use that feature instead of having to split the signal. Think it will get fixed???


----------



## qmtech (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm getting random reboots/crashes from hell since the 8.1 release. I've read that for other people, this started w/ 7.something. But, what I have yet to find, are any sort of solutions. This rebooting problem has basically rendered all 3 of my Tivo's useless. The only thing everyone seems to agree on, is that it is not a hardware issue.

Additionally, I haven't been able to transfer much of anything in it's entirety. Whether it be from Tivo to Tivo, or Tivo to PC, just about everything cuts off short. Although, I figure, I can work on the transfer problem, after the reboot issue is resolved.


----------



## Alcatraz (Nov 22, 2000)

MrBillD said:


> I too have the RF passthru issue. Too bad because I use that feature instead of having to split the signal. Think it will get fixed???


If you're talking about the dual tuner, this thread  discusses it. Looks like they know and will fix it.



qmtech said:


> I'm getting random reboots/crashes from hell since the 8.1 release. I've read that for other people, this started w/ 7.something. But, what I have yet to find, are any sort of solutions. This rebooting problem has basically rendered all 3 of my Tivo's useless. The only thing everyone seems to agree on, is that it is not a hardware issue.


I don't come here often but i haven't spotted a recent thread on this one. If it's out there, someone should chime in. Which brand tivo boxes do you have? Which adaptors are you using? How long do they stay up before crashing?



qmtech said:


> Additionally, I haven't been able to transfer much of anything in it's entirety. Whether it be from Tivo to Tivo, or Tivo to PC, just about everything cuts off short. Although, I figure, I can work on the transfer problem, after the reboot issue is resolved.


If you get to the transfer problem, it's being discussed here  and here. I haven't tried this out but I'm gonna now! I'd hate to come across this just before going on a trip only to find out I can't take any shows with me.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Anyone seen any issues with the same show being recorded on both tuners at the same time when they are on different channels? Should the DT be doing this?


----------



## qmtech (Nov 27, 2006)

> Originally Posted by *Alcatraz*
> I don't come here often but i haven't spotted a recent thread on this one. If it's out there, someone should chime in. Which brand tivo boxes do you have? Which adaptors are you using? How long do they stay up before crashing?


One is Tivo Brand Series 2(not Sure of the #), the other 2 are Humax Series 2. Don't know the adaptors off the top of my head, will have to check when I get home (they are hard-wired through my network though, not wireless). Regardless, all 3 have worked relatively flawlessly for over a year and 1/2, but with the release of 8.1, one by one, they are all freaking out.

The oldest one is rebooting at least every 4 hours, sometimes twice an hour though. The other 2 are about 3 months newer. 1 is rebooting every 4-6 hours, and the other just started @ about 1-2x a day. I expect it to start rebooting more frequently though, as the other 2 have.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Stormspace said:


> Once in the show description you can use the channel up/down to move to the next previous show in the list without having to back out to the list.


Thank you! I didn't know about that, it's a great workaround!


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

qmtech said:


> One is Tivo Brand Series 2(not Sure of the #), the other 2 are Humax Series 2. Don't know the adaptors off the top of my head, will have to check when I get home (they are hard-wired through my network though, not wireless). Regardless, all 3 have worked relatively flawlessly for over a year and 1/2, but with the release of 8.1, one by one, they are all freaking out.
> 
> The oldest one is rebooting at least every 4 hours, sometimes twice an hour though. The other 2 are about 3 months newer. 1 is rebooting every 4-6 hours, and the other just started @ about 1-2x a day. I expect it to start rebooting more frequently though, as the other 2 have.


Have you tried a kickstart using code 57 or 58? Maybe forcing a full file system check will correct whatever has happened on your hard drives. It could be worth a try, but I'm no expert. Maybe someone else will chime in on this.


----------



## John Wilson (Dec 30, 2001)

> When in a large folder and scroll down more than one page, when you view a program's details and then back out, the wrong item is selected. This makes navigation very difficult.


Even though there is a workaround to this, I find it dismaying that an update has produced so many "bugs" in even the simpliest of tasks.  I can hardly wait for the next one.


----------



## Mamoth (Jun 21, 2004)

Honestly, after you alter your season pass (move a show), it's took TiVo 18 minutes to finish whatever it was doing where I could do nothing. Just showed a dialog box saying it will be a few minutes. It was going for about 5 minutes before the upgrade. I've added no more season passes, it's just plain taking longer.


----------



## qmtech (Nov 27, 2006)

bmgoodman said:


> Have you tried a kickstart using code 57 or 58? Maybe forcing a full file system check will correct whatever has happened on your hard drives. It could be worth a try, but I'm no expert. Maybe someone else will chime in on this.


Yup, to no avail.

Next stop, clearing the entire system. The newest problem is, my primary DVR has now been knocked off my network. Normally, rebooting the entire system takes care of this problem. But OHHHH NO, not THIS time. Only 2 of the 3 can communicate now, and I expect them to follow suit shortly.

So, now I can't transfer anything off of the primary DVR before wiping it out. I may have to pull the DVR HD and hardwire it to my PC to get the shows out.

UGH! what a nightmare!


----------



## rickydee (Nov 21, 2006)

have a Humax DRT-800 and had tried to transfer something from VHS to the tivo, but noticed that my sound wasn't working (it had worked only a week earlier so I investigated further). It seemed too coincidental that after the Tivo took the update on 11/21 the front audio inputs no longer pass the audio through to record from VHS or camera.

I called tivo customer service and was advised that they couldn't help me because it was a Humax issue. I called Humax customer service and they pointed me back to Tivo since they didn't have anything to do with the software update. Nevermind how clueless the first level folks were at both places. Tivo basically said "so sorry" and advised I return it to Humax !!! I could spend $240 to get a replacement from Humax that when it takes the update will have the same problem. Eventually spoke to a Tivo supervisor who was great with empathizing, but still raised the issue that unless others had this problem there probably would be no one getting back to me! She then realized I had upgraded my hard drive and thus was saying they can help me with a hacked Tivo! Unreal lack of help and so many excuses! :down: :down: :down: 

I'm trying hard to be a Tivo fan but when the update they provide causes you to lose time and $, and you try to help alert them to the problem, you can't help but wonder if someone is asleep at the switch. Thankfully this forum exists!!

Please let's all make enough noise so they fix this problem - it was the reason I bough the Humax unit in the first place and getting to the back panel isn't easy in my current setup.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

I've got a bug and I've been able to duplicate it. 

SP's are set to record from one channel only, however if you have a Dual Tuner unit, a conflicting show isn't scheduled, and you get that show on two different channels both tuners will record the show.

In my case I have fox on channel 11 and 7. Prime time programming is identical so my SP for Prison Break and Stand off records on both channels. 

The CSR "said" that if a conflicting show was scheduled it wouldn't happen. I'll have to test that.


----------



## mrjam2jab (Jul 23, 2004)

Watching an episode of a show...there are currently a few other eps in the same folder. End of ep, I delete. I then get the message stating this group is now empty...or however it words it when you delete the last of the group. But i know there are others.....if i go back to NP there is the folder with correct (1 less) # of eps...then going back into folder they are there...


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

As I posted in another thread (where several people coincidentally have said their hard drives have mysteriously died in the past week - which I doubt), I have a 540-series box that decided to reboot at some point within the last 2 days and is now stuck at the "Welcome, Powering Up" screen. It won't even make it to the next screen ("Almost There"). I unplugged the TiVo branded wireless adapter and rebooted (unplugged). No luck. I rebooted holding down the "pause" key on the remote (trying to initiate a Kickstart procedure), and that won't work - presumably because TiVo never gets to the next boot step.

I have 4 TiVos (I had 5, a friend has my oldest (2003) one now), and I've yet to have a hard drive fail. Not that it can't happen, but I find this to be highly coincidental given all the threads I'm reading today concerning bugs and/or frozen TiVo boxes.

I have a spare hard drive, so I suppose I could just get Instant Cake and swap the drive out myself, although I'm not real certain that's the problem. I guess in my spare time, that's all I can do.


----------



## lonewoolf47 (Nov 16, 2001)

ertyu said:


> Annoyed the install rebooted in the middle of recording a season pass.


  The same thing happened to me. This was during a Basketball Game at 9:30 p.m!


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

TiVotion said:


> As I posted in another thread (where several people coincidentally have said their hard drives have mysteriously died in the past week - which I doubt), I have a 540-series box that decided to reboot at some point within the last 2 days and is now stuck at the "Welcome, Powering Up" screen. It won't even make it to the next screen ("Almost There"). I unplugged the TiVo branded wireless adapter and rebooted (unplugged). No luck. I rebooted holding down the "pause" key on the remote (trying to initiate a Kickstart procedure), and that won't work - presumably because TiVo never gets to the next boot step.
> 
> I have 4 TiVos (I had 5, a friend has my oldest (2003) one now), and I've yet to have a hard drive fail. Not that it can't happen, but I find this to be highly coincidental given all the threads I'm reading today concerning bugs and/or frozen TiVo boxes.
> 
> I have a spare hard drive, so I suppose I could just get Instant Cake and swap the drive out myself, although I'm not real certain that's the problem. I guess in my spare time, that's all I can do.


My parents' Tivo did the same thing a few months ago. I was able to pull the drive and resolve the problem, though I did decide to replace the drive. (I was able to keep all the setttings and programs.) See http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=307416 for more info.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

gunnar007 said:


> The same thing happened to me. This was during a Basketball Game at 9:30 p.m!


The TiVo will never reboot during a recording to install a service update. If it rebooted, it was due to some type of crash.


----------



## TiVoEvan74 (Sep 11, 2004)

Mega-dittos on the location in the Suggestions list bug! That's the business where it keeps jumping back to an entry on the first page! (Although exactly which one seems to vary--I'm not going to explore what affects it however-- not unless TiVo wants to hire me as a beta tester!)

It popped up because I was saving one or two shows for later and deleting some other very long ones (messes up my time remaining estimate-- add deletions to suggestions and divide by two). I didn't exit the particular screen into the same place in the Suggestions list but got bounced back to a 1st page entry.

It's irritating and is the first of all these bugs that's bitten me!


----------



## moonscape (Jul 3, 2004)

TiVoEvan74 said:


> Mega-dittos on the location in the Suggestions list bug!


i also hate this! doesn't have to be in suggestions, does this in folders with a lot of programs also.

really - really - can't wait for this to be fixed. only other bug that bugged me as much as this was the slowness which 8.1 remedied - but it brought this one


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Meanwhile I'll use the workaround described above. I actually might end up using that even after the fix - it's actually a lot better than what I did before.


----------



## TiVoEvan74 (Sep 11, 2004)

Which work around? I'm too lazy to go back through the entire thread!


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

TiVoEvan74 said:


> Which work around? I'm too lazy to go back through the entire thread!


Using page up/down on the program details page moves you up/down to the next show so you don't have to go back to the folder. This is true for programs in any folder btw.


----------



## webfox (Jul 21, 2003)

My Series2 just took it tonight - TCD24004A. I'm using a Netgear FA101 USB-Ethernet adapter for network access.

I immediately found to my dismay that as of 8.1 the unit no longer can see my network adapter, one that was working fine with 7.x and even 4.x. 

When I try to force a connection, it cannot find the adapter and shows a graphic saying to plug the ethernet cable directly into the tivo. (However, this model does not have a builtin port) If I do not have a network, would I like to use the phone instead?

Sadly, I cannot use dialup as a fallback option here because I do not have a landline phone. 

Also, while making sure the cats did not "help invoke troubleshooting procedures" I checked the connections and nothing was loose. For my own sanity I pulled the USB cable from the back of the TiVo with plans to just reseat it - the tivo IMMEDATELY rebooted the moment that USB connection was unplugged. I let it reboot and connected it, verified it still wasn't accessable, and pulled it again - another instant reboot. Mmm, crashes. Smells like a driver's borked.

The FA101 works flawlessly on my PC when I test it. The ethernet cable also tests fine. Doesn't matter which USB port I connect the NIC to on the tivo's backplane. Also, all the appropriate lights illuminate on the NIC when it is connected to the Tivo with an ethernet cable attached (that is, Power, Link, and 100M). If a driver isn't loading the Link and 100M stay dark... But they're on, which is odd.


----------



## TiVoEvan74 (Sep 11, 2004)

rainwater, thanks! I'll have to try that... interesting...

webfox, sounds bad! Fortunately, our linksys adapters are still working after OS 8 was "imposed". Have you tried unplugging the unit entirely, along with the adapter, waiting 10 minutes, and then rebotting the thing? Who knows what might happen then? It might be worth a try!


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

TiVotion said:


> As I posted in another thread (where several people coincidentally have said their hard drives have mysteriously died in the past week - which I doubt), I have a 540-series box that decided to reboot at some point within the last 2 days and is now stuck at the "Welcome, Powering Up" screen. It won't even make it to the next screen ("Almost There"). I unplugged the TiVo branded wireless adapter and rebooted (unplugged). No luck. I rebooted holding down the "pause" key on the remote (trying to initiate a Kickstart procedure), and that won't work - presumably because TiVo never gets to the next boot step.
> 
> I have 4 TiVos (I had 5, a friend has my oldest (2003) one now), and I've yet to have a hard drive fail. Not that it can't happen, but I find this to be highly coincidental given all the threads I'm reading today concerning bugs and/or frozen TiVo boxes.


This is a complaint as old as time. New software versions on TIVO involve using a part of the HD that hasn't been used since the LAST software revision. What that means in a nutshell is that a harddrive that maybe 'on the way out' ... actually 'goes' when the software update takes place.

Does that mean the software upgrade caused your hard drive to fail? No. It means it slightly accelerated that process. It's not a bug in the software update. It's a hard drive on the verge of failure.

It happens with every software update... people come on here complaining that TIVO Inc. killed their box. No.. time and use killed your box. You just found out about it when the upgrade came.

J


----------



## TiVoEvan74 (Sep 11, 2004)

Shouldn't the software be smart enough to use safe, usable blocks on the hard drive? I'm no techie so I don't understand why a software update causes the hard drive to fail! (Simply using a part that hasn't been used before or recently shouldn't do it, should it?)

If this is whas is going on, then why aren't software OS updates on, say, a Mac associated with reports of a large number of hard drive *physical* failures? I don't see that on the Apple discussion boards (save where there is a driver update issue) and there have to be more Macs out there than TiVo units.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

TiVoEvan74 said:


> Shouldn't the software be smart enough to use safe, usable blocks on the hard drive? I'm no techie so I don't understand why a software update causes the hard drive to fail! (Simply using a part that hasn't been used before or recently shouldn't do it, should it?)


The TiVo uses 2 partitions to store the software, but only one is active at a time. When a software install occurs the TiVo installs to the unused partition and then makes it active. It does so in case something goes wrong so it can go back to the old software. If the unused partition contains sectors that are going bad, then the software installation might succeed, but have problems when reading from the drive resulting in reboots.

The software update isn't causing the drive to fail. The drive is already failing when the software update is applied which is what is causing the problem. The same thing would happen if you installed OS X on a drive that is going bad (though OS X might have better methods of flagging bad parts of the drive or simply not allow the install).


----------



## TiVoEvan74 (Sep 11, 2004)

Appreciate the explanation. I guess that's my point... "Shouldn't the software be smart enough to use safe, usable blocks on the hard drive?" 

It sounds as if the update is being written onto bad sectors and then not being able to reboot! So it could well be that most of the hard drives themselves are NOT failing, just that part of the drives needed to be blocked off from use...

Again, I'm no techie, but you're confirming my instincts that the TiVo updates needs to be done differently...and check for bad sectors first.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

The TiVo does have a method to check the disk (though it takes a few hours to complete and can fail completely on user upgraded TiVos) but it isn't normally run in the same way that a complete disk check isn't normally done by OS X or Windows unless the user requests it.

I'm not sure running a 3 or 4 hour disk checking program (which basically locks the disk and prevents your from using the TiVo) every time a new software release is sent out is such a good idea. Especially since there isn't much the TiVo can do about it if the drive is going bad.


----------



## ps56k (Oct 6, 2006)

It looks like we still have 7.3 on our S2DT - 
Is 8.1 being mainstreamed or only still for those hearty souls testing it ?

well, got home tonight - 
and it's now running 8.1 - 12/4/06 - 
haven't noticed anything yet.... but have to see if our son catches any bugs


----------



## mrjam2jab (Jul 23, 2004)

I got it on both my machines...540 & 240...and never signed up for it....


----------



## duhmel (Feb 16, 2005)

qmtech said:


> I'm getting random reboots/crashes from hell since the 8.1 release. I've read that for other people, this started w/ 7.something. But, what I have yet to find, are any sort of solutions. This rebooting problem has basically rendered all 3 of my Tivo's useless. The only thing everyone seems to agree on, is that it is not a hardware issue.
> 
> Additionally, I haven't been able to transfer much of anything in it's entirety. Whether it be from Tivo to Tivo, or Tivo to PC, just about everything cuts off short. Although, I figure, I can work on the transfer problem, after the reboot issue is resolved.


Just got off the phone with Customer Service and they gave me the 'bad sector' explanation and of course since the unit is out of warranty they wanted $150 for a replacement. They had no explanation on why it worked before the update and not afterwards. No explanation on why the rest happens after 2-3 hours of normal operation. No explanation regarding the slow response. Just the 'must be the hard drive'. They also claimed that I was the first one complaining about the problem.

If the problem doesn't go away I probably just move on to the Cox DVR. No wonder the stock is in the toilet.


----------



## duhmel (Feb 16, 2005)

morac said:


> The TiVo uses 2 partitions to store the software, but only one is active at a time. When a software install occurs the TiVo installs to the unused partition and then makes it active. It does so in case something goes wrong so it can go back to the old software. If the unused partition contains sectors that are going bad, then the software installation might succeed, but have problems when reading from the drive resulting in reboots.
> 
> The software update isn't causing the drive to fail. The drive is already failing when the software update is applied which is what is causing the problem. The same thing would happen if you installed OS X on a drive that is going bad (though OS X might have better methods of flagging bad parts of the drive or simply not allow the install).


Interesting theory. However doesn't make sense since if I try to update the software again (to the good partition) I still get the same intermitent problem. Also, there has been a number of updates in the past, swapping OS partitions.


----------



## tdelena (Nov 12, 2006)

I am not sure I am buying the "hard drive failure" theory on the new software install. Let me tell you my experience. 

I am using a Pioneer DVR-810HS. 

1. I decided to upgrade my hard drive from 80G to 320G. I bought a brand new 320G Western Digital hard drive (7200.10) At the time I had 7.3 software. Used mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hda | mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hdc

Everything worked great. Shows copied over had variable to 411 hours. Worked fine for 10 days until 8.1 arrived. 

2. Received 8.1 and now the machine reboots 2 seconds after getting to Central menu. Others are experiencing this too. I was not sure what the problem was at the time. 

3. Put my 80G back in with 7.3 software. It ran slow, but worked. Downloaded the service update and rebooted. 8.1 runs fine on the 80G. No rebooting.

4. Did the same command as before outlined above copying the image from the 80G to the 320G. 

5. Placed the 320G in the machine and get the same constant rebooting action when it gets to the Central menu. 

This really blows. Did they prevent users from adding larger drives with this new software? Appreciate any advice/comments.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

duhmel said:


> Interesting theory. However doesn't make sense since if I try to update the software again (to the good partition) I still get the same intermitent problem. Also, there has been a number of updates in the past, swapping OS partitions.


How are you updating the software again? If you mean by going through the backdoor to reinstall it then it is still using that same partitions.

Just because there was not a bad sector in a drive does not mean there will never be a bad sector. Eventually all drives will die out.


----------



## webfox (Jul 21, 2003)

TiVoEvan74 said:


> webfox, sounds bad! Fortunately, our linksys adapters are still working after OS 8 was "imposed". Have you tried unplugging the unit entirely, along with the adapter, waiting 10 minutes, and then rebotting the thing? Who knows what might happen then? It might be worth a try!


Yes, I did try that. It was suggested by a kind sir (who since he PM'd me instead of posting, I will name only as "A Nanny Mouse") that I use the kickstart 52 code to reinstall the update. That seems to have solved the trouble after a brief bit of panic. It's presently processing the data from a forced connection. I was down to one day of programming so it's taking a little while


----------



## TiVoEvan74 (Sep 11, 2004)

kickstart 52 code? What's that? I suppose that question belongs in the hacks section. If an answer is permitted here, that would be helpful-- maybe someone can point me to a link. Otherwise, I'll wait until disaster strikes and then post or rummage over there.


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

See the kickstart section here.

Also, info on the help forums at tivo.com here.

Kickstarts are things that mere mortals normally should only do when instructed to by a CSR.


----------



## TiVoEvan74 (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks! I figured it was some obscure Merlin magic!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

filburt1 said:


> If you watch a show while it's still recording, then get to within five minutes of the end (at which point it's finished recording all the way to the end), then go back to the NPL, you should get a choice to delete the show. But you don't.
> 
> Really. Freaking. Annoying.


Why would you want it to give the the "Delete?" screen? I HATE when I get that screen and wish there were a way to turn off that option. I can't remember the last time I deleted something using that method.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

MickeS said:


> Meanwhile I'll use the workaround described above. I actually might end up using that even after the fix - it's actually a lot better than what I did before.


Just an FYI, anytime you see the little up/down arrows at the top right/bottom right of the program information screen, this is an indication that you can use Channel Up/Down to navigate through all the selections at that level without backing out to the prior level. It works pretty much anytime there are multiple shows in that level (suggestions, wish lists, View Upcoming Episodes, etc.)


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

devdogaz said:


> Why would you want it to give the the "Delete?" screen? I HATE when I get that screen and wish there were a way to turn off that option. I can't remember the last time I deleted something using that method.


I don't mind the delete screen, but I wish it would *not* go back to the beginning of the recording when I choose to keep the recording. It's annoying to have to jump to the end and go back the next time I play the recording.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

If you quit within the last five minutes and don't delete, doesn't it go back to the beginning?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

megazone said:


> If you quick within the last five minutes and don't delete, doesn't it go back to the beginning?


If you get the prompt it will. However, there seem to be cases where you still don't get the prompt (this was real bad in 7.x). In those cases, it starts back near the end of the program.


----------



## WhoAmI (Nov 11, 2006)

I think my previous thread should be filed under 8.1 bugs -- my troubles were all triggered by the update.

Details here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=329205


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

This has been discussed in the DVD TiVo forum, but should be added here for completeness. DVD TiVo units by Humax and others now have an 8.1 bug where attempts to record from the front panel connectors using a composite video source and selecting composite video input from the setup screen will fail to record the audio. S-Video and Firewire recording still work correctly. I seldom use the feature, but I am sure there are others who value it more highly.

CuriousMark


----------



## Fraser+Dief (Nov 18, 2005)

I don't know if it's new or old, but I ran into this doozy last night.

I've got a new cable channel that Tivo doesn't know about yet, so it's not in my list of channels to select or unselect. I can punch in the channel number, and tivo changes to it just fine. Info shows TBA and No Info Available.

So, I decide I want to record the movie that's about to start. I figure I hit the Record button, up pops Record this Showing at Best Quality / Season Pass & other options. It shows duration of 1/2 hour, which I assume is the default segment for unknown data. So, I need to pad this movie by a couple of hours to get it all. So, I click Season Pass & Other Options, and Boom. Total hang. 

No button on the remote responds any more, can't change channels, can't bring up the Tivo menu, no guide, no nothing. Curiously, the video and audio is still going, so the core functionality is still there, just the user interface is hung.

Only solution was to pull the plug. Tried it a couple more times, same results.


----------



## TiVoEvan74 (Sep 11, 2004)

Are you able to go to the redo set up or reset channels menu (or whatever it is called), so that TiVo will go through its initial set up again and you can select the new channel line up? Others with more experience will chime in, but we had to do something like that once for TiVo to start knowing about a new channel. Maybe that will solve the hang up problem. (Then again, maybe not!)


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

Speaking of channels, the other day I tried to change channels using the guide to 133. The channel changed to 113 (on the cable box - serial connection) instead - three times. In between attempts I successfully changed to another channel - 132.

I tried to manually key in 133 with the remote with the same results.

Then I went to the channels I receive menu, unchecked 133 (yes it was checked) and rechecked it. That resolved the problem. Strange.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

RoyK said:


> Speaking of channels, the other day I tried to change channels using the guide to 133. The channel changed to 113 (on the cable box - serial connection) instead - three times. In between attempts I successfully changed to another channel - 132.
> 
> I tried to manually key in 133 with the remote with the same results.
> 
> Then I went to the channels I receive menu, unchecked 133 (yes it was checked) and rechecked it. That resolved the problem. Strange.


That was one of the issues they were having with 8.1. You might want to contact support about it.


----------



## gijoecam (Sep 18, 2006)

rainwater said:


> - In Now Playing, if you delete an item and move the cursor while it has the "X" beside it, when the item is deleted, the selection changes again.


Thank GOD I'm not the only one!! I called yesterday with some other questions, and mentioned this to the tech. He said he had never heard of it, and tried it on the unit he had there near him. His worked the way it should, mine didn't.

Example: You have shows A, B, C, D, E, and F in lines 1-6 listed in the NPL or any of the folders. Now, say you want to delete shows B and C. So, you hit the down arrow once, hit the delete button twice, and for a brief moment, there is an X next to shows B and C, and the highlight bar is on show D on line 4. Then, when B and C disappear moments later, shows D, E, and F suddenly scroll up two slots, but the highlight bar stays where it was, on line 4, which is now show F.

Make sense?

Shouldn't the highlight bar stay with the show it's on when the text moves up??

FWIW, I believe this problem popped up with version 7.X... Mine have both been doing this for a few months now.

-Joe


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

gijoecam said:


> Thank GOD I'm not the only one!! I called yesterday with some other questions, and mentioned this to the tech. He said he had never heard of it, and tried it on the unit he had there near him. His worked the way it should, mine didn't.
> 
> Example: You have shows A, B, C, D, E, and F in lines 1-6 listed in the NPL or any of the folders. Now, say you want to delete shows B and C. So, you hit the down arrow once, hit the delete button twice, and for a brief moment, there is an X next to shows B and C, and the highlight bar is on show D on line 4. Then, when B and C disappear moments later, shows D, E, and F suddenly scroll up two slots, but the highlight bar stays where it was, on line 4, which is now show F.
> 
> ...


You're not dreaming - my 3 do the same thing.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

gijoecam said:


> I called yesterday with some other questions, and mentioned this to the tech. He said he had never heard of it, and tried it on the unit he had there near him. His worked the way it should, mine didn't.


If a tech can't reproduce this bug then they must not even use TiVo on any regular basis.


----------



## gijoecam (Sep 18, 2006)

Can you guys call tech support and log a help ticket? The tech I spoke with yesterday said that if others are experiencing it, they may elevate the issue and possibly release a fix. I'm not holding my breath, but it can't hurt. Apparently it doesn't affect all the units I guess.

-Joe


----------



## Fraser+Dief (Nov 18, 2005)

TiVoEvan74 said:


> Are you able to go to the redo set up or reset channels menu (or whatever it is called), so that TiVo will go through its initial set up again and you can select the new channel line up?


It's not something I've need to do before. Every few weeks I get a notice saying "Channels have changed", then just go to the menu and tick off which ones I get/don't get.

This one being a day old, I'm not expecting one of those messages yet.


----------



## Jerry Keller (Jan 27, 2001)

RoyK said:


> You're not dreaming - my 3 do the same thing.


All three of my Series 2 machines do this, too.


----------



## JohnBrowning (Jul 15, 2004)

gijoecam said:


> Thank GOD I'm not the only one!! I called yesterday with some other questions, and mentioned this to the tech. He said he had never heard of it, and tried it on the unit he had there near him. His worked the way it should, mine didn't.


I see this as well, but, in the grand scheme of things, this is an extremely minor bug. I'd rather focus on the service impacting bugs.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

JohnBrowning said:


> I see this as well, but, in the grand scheme of things, this is an extremely minor bug. I'd rather focus on the service impacting bugs.


It's a minor bug that has been around for almost a year now. Eventually all of these minor UI bugs become frustrating. It seems these minor bugs are growing and growing with each release.


----------



## WhoAmI (Nov 11, 2006)

rainwater said:


> It's a minor bug that has been around for almost a year now. Eventually all of these minor UI bugs become frustrating. It seems these minor bugs are growing and growing with each release.


I agree -- and my concern is what this suggests about the code underneath. If the software is becoming a mess for whatever reason, due to extending something beyond its design through clever tricks rather than redesign, building features on top of a weak basic design, or just due to mediocre software practices, it could be a real company-stopper if they don't reign it in. To me, the software *is* the TiVo, and if that starts to fall apart, they aren't going to make it, especially if someone new comes along with great software (Apple?) at a time when TiVo is struggling with bugs. It's evidently not hard to write better code than the cable company, but they're not the only competition. Open source is apt to get it right soon enough, too.

I'd like to see more core, DVR features, and less attempts to turn TiVo into a media browser. I don't know if that's the wrong marketing approach or not, but solid, innovative video recording is the core of the product, and that could use some shoring up, it seems to me. Here's an example of a core feature I'd like to see: let me trim a video recording so I can, for example, save half a movie to watch later or save a funny scene to enjoy again but free the rest of the space and not have to search through something long to find things. Another example: let me leave bookmarks in video. Another example: let me move recordings to an external disk or remote server easily and without Windows (yes I know about galleon, does TiVo??). These things are more valuable to me than being able to buy movie tickets or view weather, which are neat things but not necessary things. This is where they could innovate for relevant differentiation.

But let me reiterate -- the core has to be solid first.


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

Fraser+Dief said:


> No button on the remote responds any more, can't change channels, can't bring up the Tivo menu, no guide, no nothing. Curiously, the video and audio is still going, so the core functionality is still there, just the user interface is hung.
> 
> Only solution was to pull the plug. Tried it a couple more times, same results.


I was coming to this thread to post this very bug. I have two new channels that TIVO doesn't yet reconnize and if you do the record for 30 minutes thing.. It acts like its going to record.. but it doesn't. But the system doesn't hang.

BUT.. if you do Season Pass & Other Options -- it's a complete hang as the poster said. However, I can confirm that it seems to be just the UI that locks up. I left it this way for 24 hours out of laziness and my shows continued to record just fine.

Once I rebooted the unit I could see the recordings that had happened while it was UI-Locked.

J


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

rickydee said:


> have a Humax DRT-800 and had tried to transfer something from VHS to the tivo, but noticed that my sound wasn't working (it had worked only a week earlier so I investigated further). It seemed too coincidental that after the Tivo took the update on 11/21 the front audio inputs no longer pass the audio through to record from VHS or camera.


Yes. Version 8.1 of the software doesn't properly recognize the front audio inputs on the Humax units.

I sent a bug report thru to TIVOPony to pass on to the techs about this very issue about 3 weeks ago.

J


----------



## TiVoEvan74 (Sep 11, 2004)

WhoAmI--you're absolutely right on target... the DVR is the heart of this and they could leap frog competitors... in fact, if they don't adopt some of your suggestions, they will be left behind by competitors. Being able to attach an external hard drive for easy back ups would be golden; archiving an excerpt and bookmarking would be clever, useful additions.

Now, at the same time, given the multimedia-tv-computer convergence, they also need to work some magic in those areas, too-- (e.g., ever try to catch a podcast via TiVo using wireless-- may as well take a drive)--or again, an Apple DVR or some other company that provides a combo TiVo-like, media center, wireless, Internet, etc. device will take over.


----------



## Don Mooty (Oct 18, 2004)

On my Toshiba H-400 with Basic TIVO, I can't extend the record time of sporting events with 8.1. I did once get the new extend minutes, half hour, etc from the to do list, but can't reat it now. The TIVO web site mentions recording options near the record as planned selection, but I don't get any such choices.


----------



## liam193 (Jan 4, 2005)

rainwater said:


> It's a minor bug that has been around for almost a year now. Eventually all of these minor UI bugs become frustrating. It seems these minor bugs are growing and growing with each release.


Agreed. This minor UI issue combined with another that I am experiencing is rapidly making the TiVo an undesirable product.

I don't know if anyone else is experiencing the second issue that I have with Now Playing, but here's the details:

Note: I have my tivo set to group shows (ie all episodes of a given show are grouped except for those which TiVo selected based on preferences... those shows are grouped under a generic bucket).

When in Now Playing (especially noticable in the generic grouping for TiVo selected programs), if you enter a show's information (to see the episode information or to click play) and then click the left/back button to return back to the Now Playing list, you are supposed to be returned to Now Playing with your cursor on the most recent episode you were looking at. Instead, you are returned to first page of entries.

For example, if you have shows A, B, C, D, ... Z and you have paged down to shows L, M, N, O, P. If you look at the details of show N and decide you don't want to watch that, when you return to Now Playing the TiVo will jump up to the A, B, C, D, E page instead of returning you to the page with the N episode.

This is very frustrating and it just started about 1 month ago.


----------



## gijoecam (Sep 18, 2006)

liam193 said:


> Agreed. This minor UI issue combined with another that I am experiencing is rapidly making the TiVo an undesirable product.
> 
> I don't know if anyone else is experiencing the second issue that I have with Now Playing, but here's the details:
> 
> ...


Mine does that, but only for a half of a second, then it jumps back down to where you left it. I wonder if your model is hanging on that part of the code or something?

-Joe


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

liam193 said:


> For example, if you have shows A, B, C, D, ... Z and you have paged down to shows L, M, N, O, P. If you look at the details of show N and decide you don't want to watch that, when you return to Now Playing the TiVo will jump up to the A, B, C, D, E page instead of returning you to the page with the N episode.
> 
> This is very frustrating and it just started about 1 month ago.


I saw this yesterday when I used the Recording History page to change a show that wouldn't record to one that would.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

That is a known bug when you have a large group that extends more than one page.


----------



## VOLFAN (Nov 27, 2005)

Not sure if this is a bug or not? 

If my S2 is recording and I change channels by mistake shouldn't a warning message appear stating the Tivo is recording? Is this a bug, normal or have I had too much "spiced" Egg Nog?  

Sorry if this has been mentioned before. 

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

VOLFAN said:


> Not sure if this is a bug or not?
> 
> If my S2 is recording and I change channels by mistake shouldn't a warning message appear stating the Tivo is recording? Is this a bug, normal or have I had too much "spiced" Egg Nog?


You sure it wasn't a suggestion recording? It doesn't warn if changing from a suggestion.


----------



## VOLFAN (Nov 27, 2005)

rainwater said:


> You sure it wasn't a suggestion recording? It doesn't warn if changing from a suggestion.


I never knew that! Thanks Rainwater! I'll check again tonight w/ a scheduled recording too.

Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## TiVoEvan74 (Sep 11, 2004)

I'd test it on a scheduled recording you don't care about! Otherwise you're in for a fine mess, Ollie!


----------



## freeze12 (Aug 21, 2006)

Strange occurance happened to My Toshiba RS-TX20. I was watching TV & went to change the channel & every channel I entered on the remote showed up on the box but all that was on the TV was snow. I did a re-boot & everything was fine. Do not know if this is 8.1 related or not?


----------



## duhmel (Feb 16, 2005)

If this software had been well engineered, it would have the new OS perform a boot to see if the unit was functional with the upgrade. If it did not work the user would be given a 'hook' or option to roll back to the old version still stored on the hard drive so that the new OS could be troubleshot or downloaded again. Instead, we have the nuclear option - 'if it doesn't work replace the hard drive'. Transmission errors on the upload therefore cause users to incur the expense and hassle of 'fixing' their hardware.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

duhmel said:


> If this software had been well engineered, it would have the new OS perform a boot to see if the unit was functional with the upgrade. If it did not work the user would be given a 'hook' or option to roll back to the old version still stored on the hard drive so that the new OS could be troubleshot or downloaded again.


TiVo software has done that since the early days. There are two OS partitions - call them A and B. If you're booting off A the new software is installed on B, then the unit boots into B. If it fails, the unit reboots back into A. If it works it keeps booting from B.

But it is possible to suffer a failure that the unit can't recover from and that's that. And if it is a drive problem it will just keep running into the problem each time it tries to apply the upgrade.


----------



## duhmel (Feb 16, 2005)

megazone said:


> TiVo software has done that since the early days. There are two OS partitions - call them A and B. If you're booting off A the new software is installed on B, then the unit boots into B. If it fails, the unit reboots back into A. If it works it keeps booting from B.
> 
> *But it is possible to suffer a failure that the unit can't recover from* and that's that. And if it is a drive problem it will just keep running into the problem each time it tries to apply the upgrade.


I don't understand that. Assuming partition A is OK and partition B is bad, if the unit 'reboots from A' it should work again. How can the OS upload cause a 'drive problem' for many users. The postulated theory is that partition B has a problem, thus going back to A should put the unit back into an operational mode. Even though the 'A' OS still resides on the drive, it doesn't appear that the reboot goes back to this partition - or the upload overwrites both partitions. In that case, the OS in partition A should work if this was a hardware problem in partition B. The theory that the reboot is from partition A just doesn't hold together.

As an aside, I had the 'reset jeebies' for the first 48 hours after the upload. I was assured by TIVO and many users in this forum that my hard drive was causing this intermittent problem. I am happy to report that after this 48 hours period my unit has been working perfectly. My bad sector or whatever, must have healed itself - NOT.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

duhmel said:


> I don't understand that. Assuming partition A is OK and partition B is bad, if the unit 'reboots from A' it should work again. How can the OS upload cause a 'drive problem' for many users. The postulated theory is that partition B has a problem, thus going back to A should put the unit back into an operational mode. Even though the 'A' OS still resides on the drive, it doesn't appear that the reboot goes back to this partition - or the upload overwrites both partitions. In that case, the OS in partition A should work if this was a hardware problem in partition B. The theory that the reboot is from partition A just doesn't hold together.


People don't notice it when it actually works. We still see the occasional complaint of "I've been at Pending Restart for several days", or "I've had to reset my 30 second skip for a couple of days in a row!". But it's rare for anybody to actually notice except if they happen to be watching TV at 2am and track things down.

Most continuing reboots happen because of errors in the data partitions, not the boot partitions. And a reboot itself, whether scheduled or not, is when many disk problems will become apparent.

Here's an exercise for you: Calculate the number of TiVos you expect to die from a bad disk per day. That's basically the number of TiVos out there divided by the expected disk lifetime in a consumer environment (hot, bad ventilation, flaky power), throwing in a fudge factor because the probability of failure is not quite uniform across the expected lifetime (though it's close).

I'll let you use your figures because hopefully you'll believe them, but any reasonable estimate would be at least several hundred per day. Now how many of those many hundreds of people whose TiVos die within a couple of days of receiving an update will blame the update???



duhmel said:


> As an aside, I had the 'reset jeebies' for the first 48 hours after the upload. I was assured by TIVO and many users in this forum that my hard drive was causing this intermittent problem. I am happy to report that after this 48 hours period my unit has been working perfectly. My bad sector or whatever, must have healed itself - NOT.


Your TiVo was eventually able to work through your bad blocks and recover enough to get its database in a consistent state. Congratulations!

But you didn't get any new software version (that you've reported). In that case, what do you attribute your recovery to, if not the TiVo working around bad disk blocks?


----------



## duhmel (Feb 16, 2005)

CrispyCritter said:


> Most continuing reboots happen because of errors in the data partitions, not the boot partitions. And a reboot itself, whether scheduled or not, is when many disk problems will become apparent.


Oh now the problem is in the data partition, not in the OS. Just a coincidence that this 'data problem' surfaced when the new OS installed.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

duhmel said:


> Oh now the problem is in the data partition, not in the OS.  Just a coincidence that this 'data problem' surfaced when the new OS installed.


You might want to read the rest of my message and try to understand it. It already answers you fully.

You've supplied extremely strong evidence that it is coincidence when you say it's working now. The software hasn't changed; no new bug fixes or anything. All I can do is believe your evidence.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi duhmel! Glad to hear your TiVo is now usable. You never answered my question regarding the steps you took to verify drive integrity. I was interested in hearing what you used to determine your drive wasn't at fault.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

CrispyCritter said:


> People don't notice it when it actually works. We still see the occasional complaint of "I've been at Pending Restart for several days", or "I've had to reset my 30 second skip for a couple of days in a row!". But it's rare for anybody to actually notice except if they happen to be watching TV at 2am and track things down.


Case in point.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=332908


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

My TiVo's GUI just stopped responding. I had left it sitting in the Now Playing list and I noticed that it was there much longer than it normally takes to time out. So I pushed a remote button and the little light blinked on the TiVo but other than that there was no response. I eventually had to pull the plug. When it came back up, all was well. This is the first time I've seen this with 8.1.


----------



## ducker (Feb 21, 2006)

morac said:


> My TiVo's GUI just stopped responding. I had left it sitting in the Now Playing list and I noticed that it was there much longer than it normally takes to time out. So I pushed a remote button and the little light blinked on the TiVo but other than that there was no response. I eventually had to pull the plug. When it came back up, all was well. This is the first time I've seen this with 8.1.


Same EXACT thing happened to me today... but I ended up hitting the enter button and it rebooted itself.

I was about to pull the plug too.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

I had a lockup on the TiVo Central screen today as well. Had to reboot the box to get it back going.


----------



## moonscape (Jul 3, 2004)

i read most of this thread, skimmed the remainder, and forgive if this was mentioned already and i missed it. 

i have about 50 season passes. when i go into one of them to see upcoming shows or whatever, and back out to the prior screen, it takes me to season pass #35 every time. backing up once more takes me to the SP listing. this happens no matter which SP i'm in - it always returns to SP #35 when i back to what should be the prior screen.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

I've experienced pixelation and one system hang on two of my three TiVo's in the past week, but it's only been on my single tuner units. Both have relatively new hard disks in them and it's not very likely both are failing. I'd tend to blame it on the update and not the drives. What I can say is it's not the first 8.1 update thats causing the problem, but a later one.

edit: After thinking about it. My dual tuner unit is also pixelating during some scene changes. Can't be all three drives.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Stormspace said:


> What I can say is it's not the first 8.1 update thats causing the problem, but a later one.


What does that mean? Do you get 8.1 more than once?


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

greg_burns said:


> What does that mean? Do you get 8.1 more than once?


Yes, actually. I think the current version I have now is 8.1C. The one previous was something else. I've had at least two different versions but the details are fuzzy.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

paging Dr. Duhmel. You are needed in post-op review meeting


----------



## JD10367 (Dec 21, 2006)

CaptainCWA said:


> My roommate and I have a Series 2 DT 80 hour Tivo we bought about 2 months ago. Last night when I brought it out of standby was the note about the 8.1 service update...Great! I watched a show (worked fine) and started poking around. Overall I agree it is working a bit faster, but within a short time I hit a pretty good bug:
> 
> I was checking over my To Do List and spotted an old online-scheduled program where the Tivo received the request after the show was aired, so it was still "searching" for the show. It will never find it, so I tried to delete it. It came up with a screen asking me to confirm deleting a computer-scheduled program, and when I tried to select that yes, it could delete, the check mark appeared, the select sound effect occurred, and the unit just stopped! It didn't "lock up" because the background animation continued, and when I hit certain remote buttons it "bonged" to tell me it couldn't do that, and the light on the front of the unit flashed as I pushed remote buttons, but I couldn't get out of it! It's as if the unit just didn't know what to do next. I rebooted the unit, when it finished I tried again and the same result happened! So now I can't get rid of it! I'm somewhat afraid to try removing anything else from the To Do list as I don't want to reboot my unit too often.
> 
> ...


Same thing happened to me (I posted it elsewhere). I set a program online but it was for a few hours later so TiVo didn't catch it, and now it appears in the ToDo List with "none scheduled", and if I try to delete it the TiVo freezes.


----------



## Traal (Jul 8, 2002)

If I try to scroll down my To Do List, it never stops acting like it's scrolling. (Software version 8.1-01-2-140)

It acts differently if I scroll slowly or if I scroll quickly.

If I scroll slowly with the channel down or arrow down button: when you get to the end of the list and try to scroll down more, it's supposed to give the "bong" sound and not do anything on the screen, to let you know it's at the end of the list. But for me, instead it pretends like it's scrolling (it clears the screen and moves the item at the bottom to the top), but then it goes back to the last full screen of To Do items as if I hadn't tried to scroll that one last time.

If I scroll quickly with the channel down button, it actually keeps scrolling through the list, again and again. When it gets to the end, it goes back to the top of the list. I see "View Recording History" momentarily when it wraps.

This is all when I go into the To Do List fresh, without deleting anything.


----------



## nvaughan3 (May 11, 2006)

I'm having multiple problems with recording on an 80 hour DT box. They are very strange. For example, today, one program did not start recording. My fiancee saw this halfway through, and started recording. To do/history indicated no problems, and the info said the length was one hour, even though it had not recorded for one hour. 

Another time, we recorded a movie, watched it all the way through....a few days later a friend came over while we were on vacation, tried to watch the movie, but it was only like 17 minutes of some other program, even though the info screen said it was the movie, and shows 2.5 hours of recording. This problem has happened twice- where when we try and playback something, it's not what was recorded, and the program is clipped/not even the length of what was recorded.


----------



## TiVoEvan74 (Sep 11, 2004)

Well the oddball recording happens often because of schedule guide probs. We've taken to setting up Stargate Atlantis for 1.5 hours because, often, the first half hour was the end of an earlier show. Perhaps because of football, perhaps the station's info wasn't updated properly.

OTOH, if you're only getting 17 minutes and were supposed to have 2.5 hours, then that's simply weird! We have had a couple of times now where nothing is recorded because of supposed signal probs even though we have cable and there were not probs (at least not that we know of). 

Good luck with it!


----------



## nvaughan3 (May 11, 2006)

"We have had a couple of times now where nothing is recorded because of supposed signal probs even though we have cable and there were not probs (at least not that we know of)."

Yeah, that's another problem we've experienced.


----------



## Traal (Jul 8, 2002)

If you start watching a recorded show from the beginning but then immediately hit the TiVo button just as it begins playing, it asks if you want to delete it.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Last night on my S2DT the UI locked although it continued to record. Once the recording was completed I had to power it off and on the get it to start working. Is this an 8.1 bug?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Stormspace said:


> Last night on my S2DT the UI locked although it continued to record. Once the recording was completed I had to power it off and on the get it to start working. Is this an 8.1 bug?


Is it a DT box? Did it lock up when you hit LiveTV?


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

rainwater said:


> Is it a DT box? Did it lock up when you hit LiveTV?


It is a DT box and I don't know if a button was pressed. It was on a green menu screen with the bounding box and and tivo guy with no text.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

I just noticed something odd tonight happening on my 240.

I turned groups off and noticed I had 5 episodes of 24 recorded. huh?

With groups turned back on their in no 24 folder like on my S3. In fact, with groups on there is no way to get to these recordings at all.

Seems a little too coincidental that the folder would be a number (if it appeared) and not alphabetic. A new bug? Anybody else seeing this? Or is everyone else watching 24 in HD on their S3? (Which works fine, BTW)  

These are not suggestion recordings. Web interface shows same problem. Also same problem when looking at this 240 from my 540 with MRV.


----------



## MultimediaJones (Jan 3, 2004)

greg_burns said:


> I turned groups off and noticed I had 5 episodes of 24 recorded. huh?
> 
> With groups turned back on their in no 24 folder like on my S3. In fact, with groups on there is no way to get to these recordings at all.


My 24 group is working fine on my series 240 running 8.1. One other thing to rule out: You wouldn't by any chance have a wishlist that episodes of 24 would fall under, for example an Elisha Cuthbert actor wishlist? When groups are on, shows that matched a wishlist when recorded will display in a group for that wishlist title rather than by the show title. That happens even if you have an SP for the show if it also matched the wishlist criteria.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

MultimediaJones said:


> My 24 group is working fine on my series 240 running 8.1. One other thing to rule out: You wouldn't by any chance have a wishlist that episodes of 24 would fall under, for example an Elisha Cuthbert actor wishlist? When groups are on, shows that matched a wishlist when recorded will display in a group for that wishlist title rather than by the show title. That happens even if you have an SP for the show if it also matched the wishlist criteria.


No wishlists at all. Never use them for some reason, all Season Passes.

I've been playing with TiVo.Net today (only reason I was even looking at my S2). It adds a new entry down at the bottom of the menu. I thought maybe that was screwing up the display, but turning off its service doesn't fix it. (Nor a reboot).


----------



## juanian (Oct 2, 2002)

Stormspace said:


> Last night on my S2DT the UI locked although it continued to record. Once the recording was completed I had to power it off and on the get it to start working. Is this an 8.1 bug?


I have had UI lockups on my TiVos (I think both my 540 and 140 have done this), and they also occurred with 7.3.1. It usually occurs when I press buttons quickly on my TiVo, or press buttons at inopportune times. (For example, I pressed the TiVo button just when the prompt occurred to ask about changing the channel; it also occurred when I started a recording just before a scheduled recording started.)

My guess is that the problem became more common with 7.3.1.


----------



## ronr2006 (Nov 10, 2006)

> - When doing View upcoming episodes for a show, then going back, the wrong show is shown. When it happens, it seems to happen for any program, but it's not clear what triggers it. This is the same bug as in 7.3.x.


I'm also seeing this bug. I do View Upcoming and when going back it displays a show listed to record tomorrow.

RonR


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I'm not sure if this has been listed or not:

Quite a while back I scheduled a recording online (of Entertainment Tonight in order to catch the appearance of our own martinp). It recorded fine. Now when I go into my To Do List, at the end of all the scheduled recordings and before all of the "None Scheduled," it lists this online scheduled recording. If I click on it, the description says that this recording could not be scheduled because the TiVo thinks I don't receive the proper channel (I do and it shows up just fine in the guide). It then gives me the options to cancel the recording or do nothing. If I click on Cancel Now, the TiVo hangs and has to be unplugged. So I'm wondering how I can remove this recording from the To Do List.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

devdogaz said:


> I'm not sure if this has been listed or not:
> 
> Quite a while back I scheduled a recording online (of Entertainment Tonight in order to catch the appearance of our own martinp). It recorded fine. Now when I go into my To Do List, at the end of all the scheduled recordings and before all of the "None Scheduled," it lists this online scheduled recording. If I click on it, the description says that this recording could not be scheduled because the TiVo thinks I don't receive the proper channel (I do and it shows up just fine in the guide). It then gives me the options to cancel the recording or do nothing. If I click on Cancel Now, the TiVo hangs and has to be unplugged. So I'm wondering how I can remove this recording from the To Do List.


This has been mentioned a few times. Basically you can't remove it without locking up your TiVo so just leave it there as it won't hurt anything. Hopefully it gets fixed at some point.


----------



## CaseyK24 (Apr 17, 2003)

Is anyone having a Tivo Reboot problem that started around 2 weeks ago?? It might be related to ongoing transfers that are "stuck" for a long time with very little progress. You can say its the hard drive going badbut it started happening to 2 of my 80HR Tivo branded Tivo's at the same time with the same exact symptom of watching a recorded program which then stutters for a sec then plays for 2-3 secs before rebooting. I stop all transfers and it seemed better in a limited test but will see.

Also there are people reporting this problemin the Tivo Help forum all starting in the same timeframe with multiple tivo units affected.

Thanks for any help or confirmation of the problem.

Casey


----------



## BoyScout (Aug 9, 2002)

I'm seeing my s2 reboot too. It does seem to happen only when transferring shows using MRV, but I haven't been able to isolate it yet. I'm transferring from another s2 that I just recently went wireless with and not getting very good wireless signal with (7%). I'm playing with the SP and ordered another wireless adapter to see if that helps. It was happening before the 8.1a update though.


----------



## CaseyK24 (Apr 17, 2003)

CaseyK24 said:


> Is anyone having a Tivo Reboot problem that started around 2 weeks ago?? It might be related to ongoing transfers that are "stuck" for a long time with very little progress. You can say its the hard drive going badbut it started happening to 2 of my 80HR Tivo branded Tivo's at the same time with the same exact symptom of watching a recorded program which then stutters for a sec then plays for 2-3 secs before rebooting. I stop all transfers and it seemed better in a limited test but will see.
> 
> Also there are people reporting this problemin the Tivo Help forum all starting in the same timeframe with multiple tivo units affected.
> 
> ...


An Update:

All my 3 Tivos are all Single tuner model - all 80Hr Tivo branded - varying specific models and timeframes. All have Tivo branded wireless adapters.

Here is the latest in my experiments. 2 nights ago my Bedroom Tivo was getting very bad with it rebooting 3 times during the playback of one show. Durring that time there was a MRV transfer going on which had been taking 2 days. I stopped the transfer and it didn't reboot for the rest of the show.

Last night I unplugged all three wireless adapters and stopped the Tivo Desktop (which I wasn't really using). It made a world of difference with no reboots while watching and recording many shows.

One last piece of the puzze, only two of the three units got the 8.1a update and only those two (that I noticed) have been rebooting. I don't see how its not a software bug related to transfers or the adapters (Tivo branded for me).

Casey


----------



## DaveLessnau (Nov 10, 2000)

I'm not sure if this is 8.1 related, but with 8.1, we've now had two instances of TiVo locking up at the Now Playing screen. All the remote control keypresses correctly registered as light flashes on the TiVo LED, but the only one that had any affect was the television power button (unfortunately, we didn't test volume control). We swapped batteries but it didn't help. In both cases, the only thing we could do was pull the plug and let the TiVo reboot. In the first case, I'm pretty sure the TiVo was idle when we discovered it. In this case, it was recording. After the reboot, it picked up the recording again without problem. All was fine with the first part where the TiVo was stuck.

The odd thing was the TiVo was stuck in Now Playing. Normally, when we leave the TiVo, we leave it Paused in a recorded show. Occasionally, we leave it running on Live TV (but that's rare). In both of these lock-ups, we turned the TV on in the morning and the TiVo was sitting in Now Playing. It should have been paused in a recorded show or running Live TV. If we had left it in Now Playing, it would have timed out and gone back to Live TV.

The wife also claims the remote is sluggish. But, I haven't noticed it.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I've had my TiVo get stuck in the Now Playing list on 2 occasions. Instead of timing out in 15 minutes, the GUI locked up. Not sure what triggers it.


----------



## BoyScout (Aug 9, 2002)

Nobody else having issues with their TiVo rebooting after 8.1a update while doing a MRV????


----------

